# First vivarium



## Bhoffmann (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm having some issues identifying the insects I'm seeing in my vivarium I have a jungle mix as the substrate sitting over hydro balls with pothos as my live plants and two green tree frogs as my inhabitants so far I've found some small white worms but I'm sure that is just ff larva or fungal gnats I remove the ones I can but then there is the small white round insects which I hope are springtails in the earlier stages of their life I attached a photo of these they are clustered on what I assume to be fecal matter the circlet in the photo was saved from drowning he later scurried away I'm just looking for what I can expect as far as fauna goes and what I need to look out for and such I do a lot of research but opinions matter


----------

